# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Президента США попросили разобраться с Беларусью

## JAHolper

Призеденту США, Бараку Обаме, написали письмо с просьбой вмешаться в ситуацию Беларуси и расправиться с режимом Лукашенко.

Перевод текста письма, приводимый сайтом charter97.org:

_«Уважаемый г-н Президент,

В связи с тем, что авторитарное правление Александра Лукашенко переживает сейчас тяжелейший экономический кризис, мы выражаем свою уверенность в том, что пришло время, когда США и Европейский союз должны активизировать усилия для освобождения политзаключенных в Беларуси и усиления давления на «последнюю диктатуру Европы».

В течение последних шести месяцев Беларусь погрузилась в парализующий финансовый кризис, вызванный годами расточительных расходов государства и бездумной экономической политики правительства. Основная тяжесть катастрофы пришлась на белорусский народ, чьи сбережения и реальная заработная плата стремительно снижаются, в то время как цены на продукты питания, топливо и импортные товары быстро растут. Но вместо того, чтобы обратить внимание на нужды населения, Лукашенко пригрозил закрыть государственные границы, пообещал «шарахнуть» по активистам, организовывающих акции протеста через Интернет, и сосредоточил свои усилия на продолжении репрессий против членов оппозиции, гражданского общества и журналистов. Суды, которые Лукашенко, превышая свои полномочия, уже долгое время использует как политический инструмент, приговорили многих из этих людей к длительным тюремный срокам. Другие все еще подвергаются притеснениям, арестам и преследованиям со стороны властей. Как отметили в своем декабрьском заявлении Госсекретарь США Хиллари Клинтон и Верховный представитель Евросоюза Кэтрин Эштон, «белорусский народ заслуживает лучшего».

Как Вы заявили в Каире два года назад, свобода слова, верховенство закона и возможность выбирать правительство – это «не только американские идеи – это права человека, и поэтому мы будем поддерживать их повсюду». Также Вы заявили в обращении к Государственному департаменту 19 мая: «В истории бывают случаи, когда действия самых обычных граждан становятся той искрой, из которой возникают целые движения, требующие перемен — возникают, потому что отвечают потребности людей в свободе, которая формировалась под спудом долгие годы». Мы уверены, что Беларусь сейчас переживает как раз такой момент.

Ваша Администрация первой осуждает злоупотребления режима Лукашенко и поддерживает гражданское общество и жертв жестокости Лукашенко. Но мы призываем Вас принять дополнительные меры по обеспечению немедленного освобождения всех белорусских политзаключенных и еще раз выразить глубокую озабоченность Америки по поводу сообщений о пытках и других формах жестокого и унижающего достоинство обращения с задержанными. Чтобы помочь белорусскому народу в борьбе за свободу, мы также призываем Администрацию активизировать усилия по обеспечению материальной и технической помощи белорусской оппозиции, гражданскому обществу и журналистам и расширить экономические санкции США против режима. Всего неделю назад лидеры Евросоюза ввели эмбарго на поставки военных товаров, которые могут использоваться для репрессий в Беларуси, и ввели новые санкции против компаний связанных с правительством Лукашенко. Мы поддерживаем меры, принятые Евросоюзом, и рекомендуем расширить список компаний, подпадающих под санкции правительства США, включая, в частности, государственного производителя оружия «Белтехэкспорт». Увеличивая давление на правительство Лукашенко, Ваша Администрация может послать четкий сигнал, что представителям режима пришло время задуматься о своем будущем, особенно, когда их жизнь становится все менее приятной.

Также, мы рекомендуем Администрации последовать примеру Европейского инвестиционного банка и Европейского банка реконструкции и развития и публично выразить ясную позицию против любой помощи от международных финансовых учреждений, таких как Международный валютный фонд, до тех пор, пока в тюрьмах остаются политзаключенные. Эти учреждения должны избегать оказания помощи, которая может непредвиденно повлечь за собой продление жизни этого репрессивного режима. Сейчас не время бросать Беларуси финансовый спасательный круг.

Наконец, мы призываем Вашу Администрацию мыслить стратегически о Беларуси после Лукашенко, когда белорусский народ наконец сможет построить демократическое свободное рыночное общество. США следует уже сейчас готовиться в ожидании этого дня, чтобы быть в состоянии оказать быструю помощь в проведении международно признанных выборов и установлении законного прозрачного правительства в Беларуси.

Мы будем благодарны за Ваши соображения по этим вопросам.

Виктор Эш

Андерс Ослунд

Эллен Борк

Ян Бжезински

Сьюзен Корк

Павол Демеш

Питер Б. Доран

Джефф Голдстейн

Ларри Хирш

Дональд Йенсен

Дакота Корт

Дэвид Крэймер

Ирина Красовская

Дэвид Марплс

А. Уэсс Митчел

Стивен Никс

Роберт Нурик

Тригви Олсон

Курт Волкер»_

----------


## Mr_Vinni

И что же Обама ответил?

----------


## vova230

А чего это фамилии все не наши?

----------


## .29

> А чего это фамилии все не наши?


Красовская))

----------


## Mouse

Прочитав это, понятно что это за люди и что им надо!!



> мы также призываем Администрацию активизировать усилия по обеспечению материальной и технической помощи белорусской оппозиции


Помню старый анекдот (не дословно конечно):
Президент США:
- Клянешся ли ты нести дух свободы и демократии во все уголки мира, уважать свободу и волю американского народа?
-Да, владыко!

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
 Может это - агентурные клички?

----------


## Sanych

А может простые америкосы уже сильно о нас заботяться?

----------


## Vanya

не верю я в их доброту) но и так дальше нельзя..

----------

